# Basil has new friends.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have 4 birds that are finished quarantine now - thankfully. Snickers, Skeebie & Malachi have now joined the Budgie flock, and are in the same cage, I introduced them to each other outside of the cage just a few days ago and everyone is getting along brilliantly, there is no bickering, and they have been spending their days glued to each others sides.  (I will post photos I took of the Budgies when I introduced them to the new 3)

Now, Basil's (Cockatiel) quarantine is finished too, YAY! So, I moved him from the dining room (where he was being quarantined) and have put him in my bedroom for now, and I will be introducing him to the other Cockatiels in another a few weeks. 

Along with Basil, I also have the 9 Budgies in my bedroom. This morning, I opened the Budgies cage doors to come out for the day, like every day, and I let Basil out of his cage too, and sat him on top of his cage (hoping he would stay put, which he usually does). Basil had other plans though, he made his way over to the Budgies cage, and plopped himself right in there and made himself at home. :lol: Snickers and Skeebie (Budgies) immediately went to check him out.. they were sitting right near him just looking, and Basil bowed his head down and Snickers slowly started preening him!!  Skeebie got jealous and scared off Snickers, next thing, Skeebie was preening Basil, this went on for 20 minutes, they took turns in preening him, LOL. I was supervising the whole time, don't worry. Basil is back in his cage now scoffing food down.

I got photos! 

*Snickers* is the Olive colored Budgie
*Skeebie* is the Grey colored Budgie
*Basil *is the Cockatiel


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw that is so sweet!!!


----------



## claire2010a (Aug 10, 2010)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

I love that he lets them groom him! SO CUTE!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hahaha i love this... thats gotta be the cutest thing ive seen today!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

That is just adorable! They look like they have become good friends already


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

That is so cute! And your birdies are beautiful, especially Basil


----------



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

Awwwww sweet.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

awww how cute


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

I love the budgie and cockatiel love.It's just so cute.


----------

